# buckhammer sabots



## bone (Sep 17, 2010)

been hearing good things about these

considered resighting my scoped 12 in with them, while i love the hornady theres some definate pros for the buckhammers. 

pros..the price is 1/2 the sst,2935lbs of kinetic energy i think sst are 1800lbs its not listed on midways site. + being bore size sabot

anyone have a review? being boresize do you get lead fouling in the rifleing of the barrel? would be nice having my 12 guage shoot a 12 guage slug again 

under 100 yards..anyone use them? cons?
slower-- 1500fps as opposed to 1800fps w the sst


----------



## giver108 (Nov 24, 2004)

I shoot these slugs and like them. They are very accurate and while I have not shot a deer with them, I have killed three bears and not one of them knew what hit them. All were less than 100 yd shots. As far as fouling goes, they are what I would call a fairly dirty slug. I always clean my gun after shooting it but have never noticed the fouling affecting their accuracy while at the range.


----------



## kydia (Dec 19, 2005)

I've been using buckhammers since 2005. They are a 525 grain wadcutter. They make a 75 caliber hole going in and a much larger one coming out. 

Out of all the 10 or so brands of slugs I've tried, my mid 1990's vintage 870 SP with the 20" barrel seems to like them the best. The slightly slower speed (1550) seems to work better with my factory Remington rifled barrel. Also shoot them very accurately out of an Ithaca 37 with factory 25" Ithaca rifled barrel. 

I buy them off of the internet, various suppliers. Last batch I bought this summer came to about $7.25 a box delivered. Of the 10 or so deer my son and I have shot with them, none have ever went over 50 yds - after being hit, that is . Most just dropped. Longest shot was 125 yds.

Here are pictures of recovered slugs and sabot. One is from the opposite side shoulder; the other hit the shoulder / spine. The bottom one shows the sabot. You can see the rifling marks on the sabot and slug. No problems with fouling or cleaning.


----------



## sixft4par (Apr 1, 2008)

They are accurate and very hard hitting. I have shot a couple with them and the results are great. Its a huge hole on the way in and a bigger one on the way out. As far as the fps.....inside 125 yards it won't matter. If theey shoot well from your gun you want to sight it in slightly high at 100.


----------



## DoubleDropTineTrouble (Nov 11, 2007)

I have taken two deer with these so far (65yrd and 110 yrds). After seeing the results, i'm sold. The first went less than 30 yards the other dropped like a ton of bricks. They patterned at the range out to 100yrds nearly as well as anything else I ran through it (SX2 rifled barrel). Some more expensive sabots patterned tighter, but i'm not out there shooting competition with this slug. They held more than tight enough to get the job done in the field. I found the 2-3/4" to be more accurate than the 3". Meijer usually has them marked down cheaper than most places around here.

Here's an entrance wound shot for you. This was shot at 65 yards. Wish i would have taken a pic of the exit.


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

Nice shot DDTT.

Redneckman


----------

